# Here you go Tex-o-Bob, a traditonal Georgia Buck down (pics)



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I hurried home from work tonight and got in the shower and decided to go give some white oaks a try that I have a stand in, tonight was the first night I have gotten to sit this particular stand because it takes a south or west wind and up until now I have not had that, so off to the woods I went. Rest assured tonight was to be a different night than the other day when I let numerous does and a smaller buck walk over my crabapple tree ( which by the way is now void of apples, arrrrrgh!) anyway I had my mind made up to shoot a nice fat doe for the freezer and wouldn't you know it a small fork horn showed within minutes of me settling in. The problem was I was not going to shoot this forky so I had to remain completely still for the better part of two hours with him constantly working from the bottom of my tree out to about twenty yards and then back again. Then a few nice dry does showed up but every time one of them would approach one of my shooting lanes the forky would chase them off, boy how I wanted to put him the freezer after this happened a dozen or so times! Just before dark I heard what sounded like a good buck rubbing his antlers on a nearby tree and he was really putting on a ear show to say the least fearing that he would wait until dark to show himself I stayed ready with arrow on the string the old Bear Razorhead (greenie!) and bleeder wanted badly to make contact. Then he showed up quietly working his way to me, he was quartering to me for some time then he turned and offered me a quartering away angle at 8 yards. I reached my anchor and loosed the pine shaft when the arrow found home he bolted and piled up THIRTY FIVE yards away in just a matter of seconds! I was elated as soon as he went down I climbed down and went to him for a moment of reflection with the taking of this beautiful mature Georgia whitetail. Then came the picture taking and sense of pride and acclomplishment overwhelmed me all I could think about was the times my brother and I had shared carried stickbows thru the sage of my home in Eastern Montana, where he still lives, he was the first one I called, and I could almost feel the slap on my shoulder from him even though he was two thousand miles away! It is funny even after seventy some deer taken with a longbow they all seem just as exciting as the first old muley doe taken so many years again coming in to a fawn distress call! Did I mention I love traditional archery, THE HARD WAY I think not it is the only way for me! I hope you enjoy the pics I do not usually post to mush here but I sure enjoy lurking I think you fellers are good bunch to POW WOW with take care!

Quintin














































sorry about some of the blood fellas I tried to clean him up but a headlamp and a small tripod by myself I did the best I could


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Here you go Tex a traditonal Georgia Buck down (pics)*

Great job Anaconda. That is a **** nice buck. And with a long bow, I am speechless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Here you go Tex a traditonal Georgia Buck down (pics)*

Look at the entry hole with those bad boy razors. Muzzy's???????? May have to re-think that one.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Here you go Tex a traditonal Georgia Buck down (pics)*

Thanks Hogan I usually shoot Snuffers but I have been collecting the old bear heads for quite awhile and figured with this little 52 lb. longbow they should do just fine, I was not disapointed! I took the deer to a processor since I live in a subdivision and the fact that it is still getting fairly warm and they wieghed the ol' boy and dressed he was 200 lbs. that is a pretty darn big southern deer! I am proud to call him mine!


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice story and buck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet!

That is one nice GA buck! Congrats buddy. Those old Fred Bear Greenies are the shimmy huh.  

You still got one more buck tag, I wanna see the next one you hose with a self bow and a piece of rock tied on the end of the arrow. :wink: Just like the ****** usta do it! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice, and to be taken with a long bow.............that's just sweet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on an awesome experience. And a great buck as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Very impressive! Well done. I didn't think they grew deer down there that big. <<--O/


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Very impressive! Well done. *I didn't think they grew deer down there that big.* <<--O/


They don't, he hand makes them. :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

idiot, you crack me up and what a memory you seem to have! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Really nice Buck. I killed 1 back in Hart County in 1977 that dressed out near 200. What part of Georgia? My folks are from Elberton, Hartwell and Royston ( home of Ty Cobb).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Really nice Buck. I killed 1 back in Hart County in 1977 that dressed out near 200. What part of Georgia? My folks are from Elberton, Hartwell and Royston ( home of Ty Cobb).


He hunts in downtown Atlanta. The deer there almost outnumber the natives. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice buck AP, congrats!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

The only thing in Hotlanta worth a hoot is the Varsity and the Braves. Fond memories of the deer running across the rifle range at Ft. Benning (1969).


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> The only thing in Hotlanta worth a hoot is the Varsity and the Braves. Fond memories of the deer running across the rifle range at Ft. Benning (1969).


Do you think it could have been the same deer in 1988 :lol: :wink: Are you sure you did not see those on Victory Dr. late one night? :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow! Nice Buck!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice buck! Ill be hunting near Atlanta in 25 days at my uncles house. Hope i can find one like that.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking buck. Did you get a score on the antlers yet?


----------



## God of Thunder (Oct 1, 2008)

Great buck indeed bro. 8) I was pretty jazzed for you when you called me that night. I know how much work you have put in this year, scouting and hanging stands and all. It feels good to see all of your hard work pay off. On a side note, only 2 more days until I get a chance to go out and chase some of them bucks I have been watching all summer. :wink: Maybe I can get one to rival your buck. I just haven't figured out if I am going after another big muley or a whitetail yet. Have a good 1 and congrats again bro. JW


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

When I first saw your post I thought you were just razzing Tex again, kind of how you always do...  

Good story and quite the patience.....Congrats to you Mr. Anaconda !! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee Haw! nice job


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

TEX, sent you a PM!


----------

